# Farbpaletten erstellen



## chuvak (16. Juni 2008)

Ich suche geeignete Farben für meine Homepage. Da wurde mir diese Seite empfohlen: http://dev.sessions.edu/ilu/ilu_1.html.
Da bin ich auf folgende Begriffe gestoßen: square, rectangle, triad usw.
Ich verstehe ja den mathematischen Sinn, ich weiß nur nicht, wann man welches davon nehme sollte.
Gibt es sowas da Tipps oder sollte man nach Gefühl gehen?

Danke!


----------



## janoc (16. Juni 2008)

Na ein wengerle Gefühl für Farbe sollte schon sein, so Farbengeneratoren sind aber allemal ein guter Anfang.

Hier noch ein paar links.
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/creative-lounge/307458-farbschema-fuer-homepage.html


----------

